# kobo ereader



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello all.

Santa left me a Kobo ereader under the tree! It is wifi and Android 2.3. It does quite a bit. I am going to set it up for a company presentation and quotation program in it. High tech toy for a low tech price! I am on it now using the full version of PT:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Wife has one that she got for Christmas last year. Think I've read two books on it myself. Bought her an IPad2 for her birthday so we'll see how much dust the Kobo gets. LOL


----------

